# FC Currency Exchange



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Has anyone used FC Exchange Ltd in London to transfer money to Cyprus? Just wanted to know if everything went OK, my better half is a bit nervous transferring all our money to them! They are registered with HM Revenue and Customs and have an MSB number with them.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tammy123 said:


> Has anyone used FC Exchange Ltd in London to transfer money to Cyprus? Just wanted to know if everything went OK, my better half is a bit nervous transferring all our money to them! They are registered with HM Revenue and Customs and have an MSB number with them.


Hi Tammy,

We use currencies direct but I am sure that all of these currency exchange companies are pretty much the same.
We have never had any problems using those sort of companies.

Veronica

PS we are looking to seeing you both again


----------



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Veronica, thanks! Will email you!


----------



## andyrogers (Jan 7, 2009)

tammy123 said:


> Has anyone used FC Exchange Ltd in London to transfer money to Cyprus? Just wanted to know if everything went OK, my better half is a bit nervous transferring all our money to them! They are registered with HM Revenue and Customs and have an MSB number with them.


Hi personal view wouldn't trust any firm bring cash or do bank to bank transfer cheaper and easier.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, I use them personally and so do my customers who have all been happy with them. I got better rates from them than the banks.


----------



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Yes, I use them personally and so do my customers who have all been happy with them. I got better rates from them than the banks.


Many thanks that's put our minds at rest


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

*Currency Exchange*

Hi Tammy123,
If we're into recommending companies I'll add one to the pot. We have used HiFX (UK Office in Windsor) and have found them to be very efficient. We can also now complete instructions on line through a secure customer account.
Chris 



tammy123 said:


> Has anyone used FC Exchange Ltd in London to transfer money to Cyprus? Just wanted to know if everything went OK, my better half is a bit nervous transferring all our money to them! They are registered with HM Revenue and Customs and have an MSB number with them.


----------

